# Should I use Primer before Elastomeric Paint?



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Yes you will need to prime. Duramax, both the house paint and elastomeric versions, are "self priming" on previously painted surfaces in good condition. But it does call for an exterior primer for new stucco. 
Five days seems like an awfully short cure time for new stucco. Most products I'm familiar with, including the Duramax, advise a thirty day cure period before painting new stucco/masonry. There are some masonry products designed to deal with PH levels of new masonry allowing it to be painted sooner, but Duramax isn't one of them. 
http://www.valsparpaint.com/system/...4_Valspar_Duramax_Exterior_Masonry_Stucco.pdf

If you can't wait the recommended cure time, look at a specialty primer designed to be applied to new masonry. The Loxon masonry primer can be used after as little as a seven day cure period. 

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/document/PDS/en/035777637845/


----------



## FrankL (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks. 5 days seemed awfully short to me as well.


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

You do not want to paint over hot stucco, as the results will require removal of everything applied. The contractor should measure pH in several areas to confirm what the pH is. Masonry primers with high pH resistant usually can be applied to masonry at about 13.


----------

